# For those of you feeding Orijen or Acana



## Ljilly28

I feed Fromm most often, and sometimes switch off the dogs to Orijen. There is so much disagreement about food, it is just hard to say. My vet truly feels the protein content in Orijen is unnaturally high without enough moisture, and then I have another vet who feeds it. It makes me crazy. I feel good about Fromm bc it strikes a balance so I always go back to it. I know this post is completely unhelpful, bc I also am confused. The show dogs have the prettiest coats on Pro Plan 30/20, and I have had a dog go until almost 16 on Eukanuba 30/20. I really have no idea what is best, so I feel like Fromm walks the best compromise. I add things to it, like sometimes a raw Bravo patty or cottage cheese or an egg, coconut and fish oil etc.


----------



## Cpc1972

I think it is all about what your dog does well on. There are a few quality foods that range from high price to a good middle price. We use nutro. It's not cheap but not super expensive. Both our Goldens have had nice coats and did well. Chloe does better on the lamb and rice then the chicken.


----------



## gretzky

We tried Orijen and Acana with Gretzky, and while he did ok on it we didn't notice an appreciable difference & our vet also cautioned about the low moisture content. We feed Gretzky Fromm exclusively. The puppy is on a mix of ProPlan puppy and Fromm. Both get supplements of coconut oil. 

I agree with Jill that Hobey's coat is softer with the ProPlan. I think it has more oil in it, or maybe a different oil? The kibble leaves more of a residue in the food container.


----------



## Pdljmpr

Addy is still eating large breed puppy from Pro Plan and Cody is eating Canidae lamb no grain and thoroughly enjoying it. I am hoping Addy will eat it when she is old enough.


----------



## SwimDog

I alternate between acana and fromm (or feed a mixture). I tried orijen but my dogs lost weight and went through it so quickly it's just not financially viable.

Some of the ingredient quality claims seem likely to be true from orijen/acana. It may be possible to verify those claims, I just haven't done it.

My dogs have done (apparently) equally well on this and cheap kibbles - but at the end of the day I feel less guilty when feeding "higher quality" ones.


----------



## kwhit

I feed Orijen and also sell it. Chance has never done so well on any other food and I've tried the majority of them. It's the top selling food in my shop and customers swear by it. Fromm comes in a close second with TOW, Acana, and Lotus pretty close behind.


----------



## watterdog

kwhit said:


> I feed Orijen and also sell it. Chance has never done so well on any other food and I've tried the majority of them. It's the top selling food in my shop and customers swear by it. Fromm comes in a close second with TOW, Acana, and Lotus pretty close behind.


Thanks for all the info to everyone. I am currently feeding FROMM, so I am glad to hear many of you agree that it is a good alternative to Orijen or Acana. I have also seen on many sites, if you need to add a soft food to your dry, Merrick is very good for that. (And not that it matters, but I love their labeling... "Wingalings", "Grammys Pot Pie", etc.. )

kwhit - I have to ask. The white golden retriever dog in your post.... does that happen to be Chance? I asked because my Chance looks a lot like him.

As a matter of fact, my Sally looks like him too.


----------



## watterdog

One last thing. 
I used to feed my dogs Merrick dry (grain free usually). After reading labels and percentages of ingredients, I have found it is also highly rated, receiving 5 stars from most polls (vets and users.) Think I will return to using it. I like the Fromm very much, but my dogs have been gaining weight. I see that Fromm has a lot more carbs, and if my dogs are anything like their owner, carbs are the culprit!

Now, if I could only find a good dry kibble that would meet all of MY dietary needs..... :


----------



## tippykayak

We feed Orijen. The dogs look amazing at 6 and 7, have great coats, bright eyes, relatively white teeth, and great muscle tone. On Tuesday, the vet said they were physically more like 2 years old than like 6 or 7. Since I want them to live forever, that made me really happy.

However, until about a year or two ago, we fed them Eukanuba PP 30/20, and we had pretty much the same results. The only difference is that it's easier to keep weight on Comet with the Orijen because he will always finish the bowl of Orijen, but he didn't always finish the Eukanuba (Comet has always been picky).

I honestly think there is no tangible health benefit, particularly in terms of cancer, to feeding something like Orijen vs. Fromm vs. Eukanuba. The main reason we switched is that I started teaching classes at our local dog training center, and I'm able to get it through our food buying program at a discount. It's more convenient than going to the pet store, since I'm there a few times a week anyway, and because of my discount, it's not much more than the Eukanuba was.

I've done a ton of reading on diet and nutrition in dogs and on the known and speculated causes of cancer, and the evidence we have makes it pretty clear that _amount_ of calories is a lot more important than corn vs. wheat vs. potato or cooked vs. raw. There's no demonstrated advantage to adding or avoiding particular ingredients (beyond making sure nutritional needs are met), but the research is startlingly clear on the fact that obese dogs don't live as long as lean dogs. 

So I say feed a food that you can afford that's AAFCO approved for your dog's age. Maybe avoid the bottom of the barrel brands where corners are more likely to be cut, but beyond that, don't stress, and use a measuring cup to make sure your dog stays nice and lean.


----------



## tippykayak

watterdog said:


> I see that Fromm has a lot more carbs, and if my dogs are anything like their owner, carbs are the culprit!


Just feed the dogs a little less. Carbs don't cause weight gain in humans, and they don't in dogs either. Too much simple sugar in your diet can make you hungrier and mess with your blood sugar, which can contribute to weight gain, but weight gain is more about calories in vs. calories out than anything else. So if you like a food for your dog, but your dog is above ideal weight, either increase the calories out (exercise) or decrease the calories in (measure).


----------



## watterdog

Thanks for the great information Tippy. Your dogs do look beautiful, and very healthy.

I am doing all I can to keep the weight off my dogs. My older (6yrs.) golden gained weight this Winter, and it bothered my husband and I. His coat also got extremely thick and soft. I was feeding no additional food, and they don't sleep outside. (Both of our dogs have beds in our bedroom.) Now that it is Summer, he lost the coat and has lost almost all the weight. Thank goodness! Think I will really watch the carbs on his this coming Winter.

Again, thanks for sharing your research. Cancer is the bane of these wonderful dogs.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I've done a lot of research on foods over the past 15 years. I love Orijen, but it's at a price point I don't often put in my rotation. I use Acana often and switch it out with Fromm. Those are the kibbles I'm most comfortable feeding. I usually mix either Grandma Lucy's or THK, both freeze dried and you add warm water, as a topper to add moisture and a more "raw" type of food.


----------



## murphy1

This is so interesting because I just mentioned to my husband this morning Murphy is shedding like crazy!! About two months ago I began the switch from Acana Pacifica to Wellness grain free low fat. Murphy was up to 101lbs, eating just two cups a day of Pacifica and wasn't loosing. He gets at least a two mile walk every day and trips in the car.
Could the food switch be causing the hair loss? We brush and brush and I still find tumble weeds in my home. He did great on Acana (with much less shedding) but its very high in calories and I worried about his weight. Vet said to loose five lbs as he's a big dog.
Any thoughts here??


----------



## Max's Dad

We have been feeding Max Acana Wild Prairie for over 3 years. He has done very well on it. He has a very thick coat and sheds like Goldens do, but not overly so. Max was about 20 pounds overweight when we started him on WP. It is high in calories so we reduced the amount we fed him and he lost the weight over about 8 months. We fed him 10 calories of food per pound of goal weight. WP is 434 kcal per cup.


----------



## murphy1

To get Murphy down to 90lbs it would be roughly two cups a day,,,,,it just wasn't happening.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Also feeding Acana Wild Prairie and our Rundle is doing great on it! However, we when first switched to adult food we started with Akana Okanagen Lamb and Apple (the same as her parents were fed), and found that Rundle was constantly supplementing her diet with other dogs stool. We decided to switch to Acana Wild Prairie (since chicken is the common ingredient in most dog foods) to see if that would resolve the problem. Sure enough it did. I don't think every food/brand works for every dog. You just have to try your best to select a good food for your dog, and if it isn't a good fit, than try something else.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Hi all. Since joining the forum I have become really interested in the dog food available in the States and Canade compared to here in Europe. Thanks to the comments of many forum members and also my own research I recently decided to try Acana Wild Prarie because of its no grain and quality protein (and other ingrédients) content.
I had to order it specially on line because it is not sold here ..so very expensive. It arrived a week ago... I have been weaning Buddy on to it gradually mixing it with his current food. I have 2 observations... the first is he clearly LOVES it compared to his previous kibble which he was quite indifferent too. Second observation.... GAS phew... GAS... and more GAS... I need a mask I tell you. Is this temporary because he is changing over? Or does it simply not agree with his digestion??????


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

We feed Orijen and Acana, and the dogs have done extremely well on them, but I am now planning to stop feeding Orijen because it has so much protein (38%, for LBP). Cancer is such a threat to Goldens, and Orijen has a lot of meat. Meat protein contains a hormone that makes cells, including cancer cells, increase. All of the dogs we hear about that made it to 16 or 18 years, and that were fed Eukanuba, got me thinking that I care more about keeping my dogs with me for as long as possible, than I care about the quality of the food I'm feeding them. Acana Singles has 27% protein, and the same quality of ingredients and processing that Orijen has anyway, so that's what I'm planning to stick with. I don't think I'd be afraid to feed Eukanuba, either.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

About Orijen causing gas, I think it's individual. Summit has some gas on Orijen, but Jet doesn't have any.

My dogs absolutely love Orijen, too. They like it better than Acana.


----------



## Cpc1972

What's the max of protein a adult golden should have.


----------



## Red Dogs

Please be really careful when feeding the really high protein kibbles, both my goldens ended up with kidney issues when they were on Orijen and/or Acana. Not all dogs can handle the high protein.
I now feed my dogs raw and I know it is the best choice for them and me, they are thriving on it with no issues at all. My 9 year old just went for her senior check up and all was great, her blood panel was perfect.
I used to cook for them, have you ever thought of doing that? It is not that much work you just have to plan it out just like you would for your own meals, and they loved it.
Good luck!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

> What's the max of protein a adult golden should have.


 The AAFCO (Association of American Feed Control Officials) states that on a dry basis, the protein required for an adult dog is 18%. That is a minimum; the AAFCO doesn't specify a maximum level of protein.

The National Research Council recommends an intake of around 22 g of protein for every 400 kcal consumed by a dog (or around 20-25% of calories).


----------



## watterdog

murphy1 said:


> Could the food switch be causing the hair loss? We brush and brush and I still find tumble weeds in my home. He did great on Acana (with much less shedding) but its very high in calories and I worried about his weight. Vet said to loose five lbs as he's a big dog.
> Any thoughts here??


Yes Yes!! Get the weight off! Improves their health and lowers their "cancer chances" greatly. My dogs have done the best on Merrick Grain Free, and that is why I am probably returning to it. They seem to love it, I can give them a little more to satisfy them, and it keeps their weight down. They gained weight almost immediately when I put them on a lesser amount of Fromm. I like Merrick because it is very close to Orijen in the recipe, and a little more affordable. (With 2 Goldens, yes, it matters.) Plus like other good foods, there has never been a recall; they know where their meat comes from. (Eukanuba, BTW has had 2 recalls that I know of in the passed couple of years.)

As for the hair, for as long as we have had Goldens (about 31 years) there have always been tumbleweeds in our home! : I guess it is just something we have to get used to. I will share that in last Spring/early Summer, our male (who has a lovely soft coat) sheds much of it out with a couple of good washings. We also have a grooming attachment that fits on our Dyson vacuum that I brush him with (I love that thing) and we got one of the hand-held rechargeable Dysons that we can quickly run through the house, getting those pesky "tumbleweeds". Both have helped us handle the hair wonderfully!


----------



## grlove

I am feeding my puppy Fromms Large Breed Puppy, and he is scratching, biting his paws and tail a lot. Does anyone have suggestions as to what I can try?


----------



## murphy1

I just found grain free food to help alot with that.....


----------



## migs

I feed my boy Acana singles because he is literally allergic to everything except Pork, Potato, Beans, Eggs & Milk. And Acana offers the Pork & Butternut squash which are the 2 items hes not allergic to (Thank heavens!)


----------



## Melfice

migs said:


> I feed my boy Acana singles because he is literally allergic to everything except Pork, Potato, Beans, Eggs & Milk. And Acana offers the Pork & Butternut squash which are the 2 items hes not allergic to (Thank heavens!)


My dogs are on Acana Duck and Pears...they are doing very well on it so far! I'm lucky none of my pups have issues with allergies yet.


----------



## Coastie

Ljilly28 said:


> I feed Fromm most often, and sometimes switch off the dogs to Orijen. There is so much disagreement about food, it is just hard to say. My vet truly feels the protein content in Orijen is unnaturally high without enough moisture, and then I have another vet who feeds it. It makes me crazy. I feel good about Fromm bc it strikes a balance so I always go back to it. I know this post is completely unhelpful, bc I also am confused. The show dogs have the prettiest coats on Pro Plan 30/20, and I have had a dog go until almost 16 on Eukanuba 30/20. I really have no idea what is best, so I feel like Fromm walks the best compromise. I add things to it, like sometimes a raw Bravo patty or cottage cheese or an egg, coconut and fish oil etc.


I just signed on to ask the breeders here about their food choices and found this thread! Are you feeding your puppy Fromm? I'm guessing there is a Fromm formula for puppies; haven't researched yet. Our breeder and vet recommended Pro Plan so that's what Sully has been on and at 10 weeks I'm thinking of making a switch but am reluctant. Just seems like there is a lot of grain (namely corn as a primary ingredient) and a higher protein formula "sounds" right. 

Thanks for admitting even you, as a seasoned breeder are confused! Made me relax~!


----------



## Burd

I mainly feed Acana to my girl. I think, all in all, it comes down to what your dog does best on and what best meets his or her nutritional needs.

Dixie has a wonderful coat, no bad breath, no gas (like she did when I had her on Pedigree), is keeping a good weight, and good muscle tone. I sometimes rotate between Fromm, TOTW, Merrick BackCountry since sometimes I can get those at a good price or have a bag given to me. (A family member recently gave me a 33lb bag of Fromm Gold because their dog didn't like it. A friend also gave me two bags of Merrick BackCountry, saying, "Dixie might like this!") Dixie has done well on those too, but seems to do best with Acana.


----------



## Poppy2

To all Acana and Merrick people,
Been there done that.

My pooch is allergic to chicken so it was difficult in finding a high quality kibble at a reasonable price that didn't contain chicken. 

I found Zignature(Zssential formula) to be best for my dog and my wallet.
32%protien, 16%fat, 5%fiber

Ingredients
Turkey,Turkey meal,Salmon,Lamb meal, chickpeas,Duck meal,Pea Flour,Peas.

No grains or Potato
$33 for a 13.5 bag 

Haven't been to the Vet since the switch over a yr ago. Coat is like silk and poop is small and firm. Energy level is the same as Acana or Merrick.
Very pleased with this formula...
Could deal without the pretty pink bag though,lol


----------



## SunnynSey

I think there is no one perfect food for all dogs, it's whatever your dog does well on (ie, shiny coat, good energy, firm stools, clear eyes, etc). Having said that I feed Proplan and Acana (not mixed together) and they each works well for their respective dog.


----------



## grlove

To the person who is supplementing with coconut oil and fish oil, how much of each? I feed Fromm Large Breed Puppy, and my guy is currently about 44 pounds at five months.


----------



## Poppy2

SunnynSey said:


> I think there is no one perfect food for all dogs, it's whatever your dog does well on (ie, shiny coat, good energy, firm stools, clear eyes, etc). Having said that I feed Proplan and Acana (not mixed together) and they each works well for their respective dog.


I am having trouble rationalizing this. Could you explain why. You appear to be feeding your dogs on both sides of the spectrum. One dog gets fed Acana (meat based)and the other Proplan(corn)

Its like having two kids and one has fast food every day after school, the other has a balanced diet.
Ok, so maybe one of your dogs has allegies so you put him on Acana,
Why not feed them both this?


----------



## Cpc1972

grlove said:


> To the person who is supplementing with coconut oil and fish oil, how much of each? I feed Fromm Large Breed Puppy, and my guy is currently about 44 pounds at five months.


With coconut oil it needs to be unrefined. Your dog would get one teaspoon for every 10 pounds. It can cause diahreaha if you just start with this amount. Start with a teaspoon at lunch and dinner and work up to the right amount.

The proplan has corn but meat is the first and main ingredient. We have been using the pro plan grain free lamb and egg. No corn.


----------



## Goldenfluffins

grlove said:


> I am feeding my puppy Fromms Large Breed Puppy, and he is scratching, biting his paws and tail a lot. Does anyone have suggestions as to what I can try?


My 4yo female has skin allergies that are most likely food related (vet tried her on steroids and since there was no improvement of her scratching, that's an indicator of food allergies). We were told to avoid the most common proteins which are chicken, beef and lamb. Those are most likely to cause reactions. We were recommended rabbit, duck and venison. Let me tell you my fluffy princesses eat better then us humans do. Also limited ingredient diets are preferred since this case since it has less additives. I have done a lot of research and found good reviews on dogfoodadvisor.com. We are now feeding the Acana duck and Bartlett pear. Both my goldens love it and Milly's skin issues have improved drastically. We do have to monitor all treats and chewies they get. No more marrow bones for them but we found that elk antlers or water buffalo horns are tasty substitutions.


----------



## Goldenfluffins

migs said:


> I feed my boy Acana singles because he is literally allergic to everything except Pork, Potato, Beans, Eggs & Milk. And Acana offers the Pork & Butternut squash which are the 2 items hes not allergic to (Thank heavens!)


Between my dogs skin allergies and my own I sometimes forget who is allergic to what ?. I feed my girls the Acana duck and pear and they love it but I had to start monitoring their portions. It's that tasty. They used to free feed from one bowl and it worked great for us for about 6 years. Then we switched to Acana and the older female gained some weight cause couldn't control herself. But we are very happy with Acana and might give the pork flavor a try


----------



## murphy1

We I'm going to correct my post here. Murphy was getting 2 1/2 cups of Acana Pacifica and could not loose NOT the 2 cups I previously stated.
He's getting the correct 2 cups a day and the weight is coming off slowly.

Many here speak of the allergies to various types of meat but I don't think anyone mentioned the fish based food. No scratching, less shedding and no ear problems.


----------



## SunnynSey

quote=Poppy2;5932354]I am having trouble rationalizing this. Could you explain why. You appear to be feeding your dogs on both sides of the spectrum. One dog gets fed Acana (meat based)and the other Proplan(corn)

Its like having two kids and one has fast food every day after school, the other has a balanced diet.
Ok, so maybe one of your dogs has allegies so you put him on Acana,
Why not feed them both this?[/quote]

One of my dogs get reddish ears whenever she eats chicken, so I put her on Acana single proteins (no chicken obviously) that works well for food sensitivies at the suggestion of some friends. So far so good , my other dogs have no issues with sensitivies and the Proplan works great for them so I stuck with it especially as one of my girls is getting ready for show and the handler feeds Proplan, so why bother having her switch there again. Plus, I like the results I get with proplan and it is a bit cheaper. Again, it's whatever food works best for your dog, I've come to learn that it's not a one size fits all type of thing.


----------



## Kodabear

We started our baby on Orijen but it gave him horrible diareah. It went from liquid to pudding all day long. So after a month of ruling out parasites, we switched to Fromn Gold large puppy. With in two days, his stools were solid. I think Orijen has too much protein for their little bellies. I'm sticking with Fromn!!!!


----------



## MyBentley

Have our new puppy on Fromm Puppy Gold and couldn't be more pleased with the results at 4 months old. This is the 6th puppy we've had in our life; so we have tried quite a few foods. I found it a real balancing act to feed Origen to two of our other dogs. The high protein and no grains seemed to easily produce soft stools or worse if the quantity fed wasn't exactly on the money. Fromm has a great track record in quality control, the guaranteed analysis of the puppy formula is welll-balanced and the price is a fair value IMO.


----------

